# **A. GUZZO Landscaping 2012 thread**



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

first storm for south jersey this weekend, few pics of a few large apartments i do ( aprox 600 units)


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry for the messed up pics


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks good, any pics of you're F-550?


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

no sorry i had it running the whole time at different places i barely saw it, but i have some other pics of it


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Hows the ss electric vbox treating you? Haven't seen one in a truck. Looks good.


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

their great


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice truck, but what the hell is hanging from the rear view mirror, a pepper?!


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

italian horn lol, for good luck


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Those trucks are nice. How do you like snowdogg overall?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

let see some more pictures of your rigs in action, really like your f-350


----------

